# Sourdough Starter dried



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 10, 2021)

Dan sent me some of his dried SD starter.  Plan is to combine with mine.  This stuff took off like a rocket!  Very active after first feeding and this is just one hour after 2nd.  Not even 24 hours yet since started it.  I only bake about every 6 weeks.  I been feeding about once a month which is not right but it comes right back to life fed couple times before using.  As quick as this was to get going I think I might just start using dried starter when ready to bake.  Got it in my proofing box at 85.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 11, 2021)

I combined Dan's 

 forktender
,  and mine this morning.  Forgot to label which is which but easy to tell now.  Dan's is very active.  Mine came out of fridge so going to take longer.  Another feeding or two on Dan's than will dry.  Once the combined is ready will dry that.  Since I don't bake very often I am just going to start using dried starter, unless anyone see's a problem with that 

 bregent
?  Might affect the sour?  Ready in couple days and no need to remember to feed.


----------



## forktender (Apr 12, 2021)

I use 1/4 organic spelted wheat to 3/4 Central Milling Co's organic Artisan Bakers Craft 11.5% protein unbleached artisan baking flour for my pizza, bread, hotcakes, waffles and drop biscuits .
(heck damn near everything). That is the only thing I might be doing different. 
I think organic flour is the best for sourdough starters the yeasts are well established on the grain and not killed due too bromating/bleaching.

I'm glad it's working for you, I started a little of the rescue starter that you sent me as well and it took right off as well. I gave four heavy feedings and tossed into the refer. Before I use it I'll feed it twice a day for 2-4 days depending on how I'm feeling. LOL. Then I'll dry up a separate batch to keep on hand before it converts back to my starter. I like the little bump the strange yeasts gave my starter. I added some of your dry starter to my OG starter plus I still have a bunch of my OG starter in the freezer if I ever want to go back to the OG  starter.

I was bored and though swapping starters would be kinda cool and it is. You and DanMcG sent me some rescue starter to play around with and I really appreciate that. I have a great Organic flour company (Central Milling Co.) not to far from me and I buy 50 lb bags of flour just to mess around with as I'm still searching for my perfect pizza dough and loaf of bread.
( I swear it's been a complete chore for me mainly because I'm not a good baker) I have fun though.

Keep me posted on how things work out for you and I'll do the same.

Thanks again.
Dan

P.S. I'm just glad it made it too you, I was getting a little worried as you could tell. LOL I sent you more starter because I was afraid the first batch got lost in the mail...I swear CA's mail system stinks.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 12, 2021)

forktender said:


> P.S. I'm just glad it made it too you, I was getting a little worried as you could tell. LOL I sent you more starter because I was afraid the first batch got lost in the mail...I swear CA's mail system stinks.


Jeff was wanting some.  I will sent that to him when I get it.  I used Spelt in my last rye.  May try it in regular.  My combined doing good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 12, 2021)

My proofing box works good as a drier also.


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

Did you make the proofing box/ which controls did you use?
I go completely redneck with my proofing box it's a plastic box that I set on my heating pad. LOL


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 15, 2021)

forktender said:


> Did you make the proofing box/ which controls did you use?
> I go completely redneck with my proofing box it's a plastic box that I set on my heating pad. LOL


I using a plastic box upside down with a cheap Digital Thermostat Controller for Seed Germination hooked to a small light.  Cheap and works great!


----------



## forktender (Apr 16, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I using a plastic box upside down with a cheap Digital Thermostat Controller for Seed Germination hooked to a small light.  Cheap and works great!


Something like this Brian?





I'm not sure why an amazon link won't work any longer.
Thanks.
Dan


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 16, 2021)

forktender said:


> Something like this Brian?
> View attachment 492826
> 
> I'm not sure why an amazon link won't work any longer.
> ...


Yes.  Just plug heating source into it.  I use a oven light.


----------

